# [SOLVED]Instalación de Nodejs en Gentoo

## Jack Krauser

Buenas con todos.

Estoy queriendo usar angular 8 en mi compu de trabajo pero en portage solo está disponible (sin desenmascarar) la versión 8 de node y Angular requiere las versión ^10 y para poder hacer eso tengo que desenmascarar la versión que requiero. Al habilitar las USE necesarias tengo éste error que no sé cómo solucionar:

```
emerge -pv nodejs --verbose-conflict

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /... done!

Exiting on signal Signals.SIGINT

GENTOO-DESKTOP /home/ricardo # emerge -pv nodejs --verbose-conflicts

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U #] dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1c:0/1.1::gentoo [1.0.2r:0/0::gentoo] USE="asm zlib -bindist -rfc3779 -sctp -sslv3* -static-libs -test -tls-heartbeat* -vanilla (-gmp%) (-kerberos%) (-sslv2%)" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" 8.657 KiB

[ebuild  N    ~] net-dns/c-ares-1.15.0:0/2::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 1.317 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] net-libs/nodejs-11.14.0::gentoo [8.12.0::gentoo] USE="npm snapshot ssl -debug -doc -icu -inspector -systemtap -test" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 21.589 KiB

Total: 3 packages (2 upgrades, 1 new), Size of downloads: 31.562 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.1c:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0g:0[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                    

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1:0= required by (net-libs/nodejs-11.14.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                        

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2r:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (sys-fs/cryfs-0.9.9:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                            

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/rust-1.34.2:stable/1.34::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                      

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-db/mysql-connector-c++-1.1.11:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                           

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[-bindist] required by (net-vpn/tor-0.4.0.5:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                       

    >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6-r1:0/0= required by (dev-db/postgresql-11.4:11/11::gentoo, installed)

                               ^^^^^                                                                                                  

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2j:0/0= required by (media-tv/kodi-17.6-r11:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^                                                                                                

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (www-client/lynx-2.8.9_p1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                  

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[-bindist] required by (dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.12.3:5/5.12::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                              

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-db/mysql-connector-c-6.1.11-r1:0/18::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                            

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-libs/neon-0.30.2:0/27::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                              

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0/0=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-libs/libssh-0.8.6:0/4::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^                                                                                                              

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-misc/curl-7.65.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                             

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-misc/socat-1.7.3.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/python-3.6.5:3.6/3.6m::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (app-arch/libarchive-3.3.3:0/13::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                   

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0/0=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (media-video/ffmpeg-4.1.3:0/56.58.58::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^                                                                                                                        

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (app-emulation/virtualbox-6.0.8:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                        

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (app-admin/apache-tools-2.4.39:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                       

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-misc/freerdp-2.0.0_rc4:0/2::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.820.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-db/mariadb-connector-c-3.0.6-r1:0/3::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                            

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (media-sound/spotify-1.1.5-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                      

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-misc/remmina-1.2.31.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                   

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-misc/dhcp-4.4.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                             

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-python/m2crypto-0.31.0-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                       

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.4:0/1.20.4::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                          

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-misc/iputils-20180629:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                   

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (app-crypt/rhash-1.3.6-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-python/cryptography-2.6.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                       

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1c:0/0= required by (www-servers/nginx-1.17.1:mainline/mainline::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^                                                                                                                

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0/0=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.16-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^                                                                                                                   

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (media-sound/pulseaudio-12.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                        

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0/0=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/libevent-2.1.8:0/2.1-6::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-libs/gsoap-2.8.70:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                               

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-libs/libzip-1.5.1:0/5::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                               

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-libs/c-client-2007f-r6:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1:0/0= required by (dev-lang/php-7.3.7:7.3/7.3::gentoo, installed)

                            ^^^^^                                                                                                

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-libs/xmlsec-1.2.28:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-vcs/git-2.21.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                            

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.4.6:2.4/2.4::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-misc/tigervnc-1.9.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (dev-lang/python-2.7.15:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-libs/libeXosip-4.0.0:0/4.0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-wireless/crda-3.18-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                   

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1:0/0= required by (app-crypt/qca-2.2.0:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                            ^^^^^                                                                                             

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                    

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2:0/0=[-bindist,abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-libs/nghttp2-1.39.1:0/1.14::gentoo, installed)

                            ^^^^^                                                                                                                            

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2:0/0=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-libs/libvncserver-0.9.12:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                            ^^^^^                                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (www-servers/nginx-1.17.1:mainline/mainline::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                                

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-libs/ortp-0.23.0-r1:0/9::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-dialup/ppp-2.4.7-r7:0/2.4.7::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                     

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0/0=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.27-r2:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^                                                                                                                      

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0/0=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-nds/openldap-2.4.45:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^                                                                                                                

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-voip/linphone-3.6.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                 

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k:0/0=[-bindist] required by (net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.6-r10:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^                                                                                                                       

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (sys-fs/cryptsetup-2.1.0:0/12::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                  

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-misc/wget-1.20.3-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                 

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2:0/0= required by (www-servers/apache-2.4.39:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                            ^^^^^                                                                                                   

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0/0=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-libs/libssh2-1.8.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^                                                                                                               

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (x11-misc/x11vnc-0.9.16-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                   

!!! The slot conflict(s) shown above involve package(s) which may need to

!!! be rebuilt in order to solve the conflict(s). However, the following

!!! package(s) cannot be rebuilt for the reason(s) shown:

  (net-libs/libeXosip-4.0.0:0/4.0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable

  (net-voip/linphone-3.6.1:0/0::gentoo, installed): ebuild is masked or unavailable
```

Espero me puedan echar una mano en ésto   :Embarassed: Last edited by Jack Krauser on Wed Jul 10, 2019 1:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jack Krauser

Parece que el problema es con la versión de node -> net-libs/nodejs-11.14.0

Al instalar la versión 10.15.3 disponible en portage (y después de haber instalado lo que emerge me pedía) pude instalar la versión que necesito para poder ejecutar Angular 8

----------

